

Revenge Of The Killer Script Kiddies - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/20/revenge-of-the-killer-script-kiddies/

======
italiano40
I think a lot of sites that are like off the radar or think there community is
behind them, take a lack in security, and they really shouldn't. Security is
one feature every site should think about number #2 or when they say give
there users a quality experience if you don't have security then there is no
quality

